# MF 1552 Dyna qps Transmission



## Paul Gray (Feb 9, 2020)

I bought a 1552 Dyna qps tractor that had been servery burnt. I am trying to replace the destroyed parts, but having trouble finding the right parts because some of the numbers were destroyed as well. I am looking for someone with a tractor like mine that could possibly provide me with the info for this tractor.


----------

